# Opinions on the "Danish" Aquascape Style?



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

Ever hear the phrase " when the sky is the darkest, the stars look the brightest " ?


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

Xiaozhuang said:


> Ever hear the phrase " when the sky is the darkest, the stars look the brightest " ?


+1 Without the contrast of other plant colors, it looses a lot of impact. Like looking at a regular all-green tank thru a strong red filter. Now, the same idea expanded to include a wider range of adjacent colors----purple/blue tones, pinks, oranges and even golden yellows--could be a very striking 'scape while still having the avante garde affect of not including any green.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Xiaozhuang said:


> Ever hear the phrase " when the sky is the darkest, the stars look the brightest " ?


I don't think I've ever heard this phrase, but it's just perfect here! I almost want to stick a nice bright green plant in so it can shine in this tank.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Xiaozhuang said:


> Ever hear the phrase " when the sky is the darkest, the stars look the brightest " ?


My thoughts exactly. Maybe it's just the tank that was shown but I prefer different colors and textures that both compliment and differ from each other.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I prefer subtle or strong contrast mostly. 

Textures etc, shades of red or green, a tank can be all one or the other, or both, or high light one different colored species. 

Red planted tanks are rare because there use to be so few red plants available or they were a bit more, well, dull in color. 


I'm not so sure one can state that it's a particular country's style when only one person is really doing and promoting it. It would be like me arguing that much Dutch hybrid tank is American/USA style, and ignoring all the rest of the hobbyists. 

Maybe others do it, I'm not sure, I know Marie-Sophie though, and I think she likely has had this conversation before a few times. Never heard the justification for the term however.


----------



## Sub1117 (Sep 21, 2014)

From what I understand from her interviews, she came up with the idea thinking "why not".
I prefer the contrast too but I just thought this was an interesting concept in general. 
Also she said she named it "Danish" because the red colors relate to the Danish flag. I was just curious to see if anyone else has looked into this haha


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Color wise I like it a lot but, personally, I'd want to see this style with smaller leafed plants or something. I'm not a fan of these proportions.

But I like it, its reminiscent of a forest path in autumn. Its definitely different that's for sure, but I really like the use of the darker red tones throughout as opposed to the very popular bright reds.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

It is kind of fascinating how easy it is to look at an all green scape and how difficult it is to look at one tending toward all red. I like that people are exploring this. My first reaction is that it could definitely use a larger gradient of color. Even with plants that are basically in the red spectrum there could be much more contrast. 
The facebook page seems to have a whole bunch of dennerle toys I haven’t seen before.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Red is a no-no to use as a primary palette color due to the way our brain processes it: it demands attention, excites our nerves, agitates, and isn't peaceful. It's also at the far end of the color spectrum which we don't perceive well or not at all.

I would not call it "Danish" just like no one called nature style "Japanese".


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

I like it, im working on this style in my 29g


----------



## Sub1117 (Sep 21, 2014)

Italionstallion888 said:


> I like it, im working on this style in my 29g


Do you have a journal or any pics? Kinda curious haha



Solcielo lawrencia said:


> Red is a no-no to use as a primary palette color due to the way our brain processes it: it demands attention, excites our nerves, agitates, and isn't peaceful. It's also at the far end of the color spectrum which we don't perceive well or not at all.
> 
> I would not call it "Danish" just like no one called nature style "Japanese".


I agree. It's more of a gimmick but is still interesting imo. & The style name refers to the Danish flag's color and not really the culture I believe.


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> Red is a no-no to use as a primary palette color due to the way our brain processes it: it demands attention, excites our nerves, agitates, and isn't peaceful. It's also at the far end of the color spectrum which we don't perceive well or not at all.


Why does an aquascape need to be peaceful? What's wrong with it being exciting?


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

Here is a shot as of today, journal is linked in my sig.

My end goal is to have the green frame in the red, eventually removing all green minus the carpet and blyxa


----------



## Sub1117 (Sep 21, 2014)

Italionstallion888 said:


> Here is a shot as of today, journal is linked in my sig.
> 
> My end goal is to have the green frame in the red, eventually removing all green minus the carpet and blyxa


Nice, can't wait for the final product man :icon_smil


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Fishly said:


> Why does an aquascape need to be peaceful? What's wrong with it being exciting?


It can be exciting, however, "pop factor" eventually fades. Rather rapidly. Sooner than you'd like. And then no one wants to look at it anymore because it gets old. Real fast. Like a woman with large breast implants, it catches your eye real fast. But no matter how large they are, it can't replace substance. So while you can ogle them for 15 minutes, after that, then what? Same for aquascapes. Pop factor may garner attention, but no one wants to look at it for a long time. The best aquascapes are the ones that don't demand attention, but can just be there and thus, last for a very long time.


----------



## serenityfate (Jan 29, 2014)

Sub1117 said:


> Hey, I've been snooping around the internet for cool scapes and stumbled upon a style called the "Danish" style, which utilizes all red or colored plants and excludes any green plants whatsoever.
> I never see anything like this in threads around here. It's pretty interesting and really brings new possibilities to the hobby imo.
> 
> 
> ...



Anyone know whats that red plant to left?


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

Looks like scarlet temple


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> It can be exciting, however, "pop factor" eventually fades. Rather rapidly. Sooner than you'd like. And then no one wants to look at it anymore because it gets old. Real fast. Like a woman with large breast implants, it catches your eye real fast. But no matter how large they are, it can't replace substance. So while you can ogle them for 15 minutes, after that, then what? Same for aquascapes. Pop factor may garner attention, but no one wants to look at it for a long time. The best aquascapes are the ones that don't demand attention, but can just be there and thus, last for a very long time.


I think it depends on the person. I'm not scaping my tanks to get likes. Nor do I like my tanks looking cookie cutter. In the end it's really down to what the individual sees as appealing. I 3 tanks that are full of different shades of green and very peaceful. why not do something different?


----------



## Sub1117 (Sep 21, 2014)

Italionstallion888 said:


> I think it depends on the person. I'm not scaping my tanks to get likes. Nor do I like my tanks looking cookie cutter. In the end it's really down to what the individual sees as appealing. I 3 tanks that are full of different shades of green and very peaceful. why not do something different?


+1 - The "why not" factor keeps me interested in the style.
I think it's the same reason some people put plastic figures or props in their scape; It fits the scape to their liking/theme.


----------

